# [ati] accélération hardware

## Tony Clifton

Bonjour,

j'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un Asus EeePC 1225B doté d'un proc AMD fusion C-50 et d'un GPU Radeon HD 6250 (enfin je crois…). Je me suis donc empressé de virer Windows pour compiler une Gentoo toute fraîche. Et après des jours (voire des semaines  :Very Happy: ) de compilation, j'ai enfin un système opérationel (sous Openbox).

Tout fonctionne comme on peut l'espérer ; je me demandais juste si (en 2012) il est possible de regarder des vidéos flash sur youtube (ou autre) et des vidéos HD sur un ordinateur muni d'une carte ATI, ceci sans avoir une carte mère dotée de quatre processeur Intel core i7 extreme (enfin je ne sais pas quelles sont les dernières armes de guerres de chez Intel, ni même ce que valent actuellement les AMD  :Very Happy: ).

Pour l'instant j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner le driver libre et propriétaire, mais aucun des deux ne semblent parvenir à lire des vidéos de manière fluide.

----------

## k-root

oui ...  j'ai une  HD 6250  , mais avec un  intel E530  :Wink: 

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 8.0-devel (git-78734e3)

et ca marche tres bien  , meme avec gnome-sheel

----------

## tjs

Salut,

Combien de FPS lorsque tu roules glxgears?

----------

## xaviermiller

60   :Cool: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Merci pour vos réponses !

```
# glxinfo | grep OpenGL

OpenGL vendor string: X.Org

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD PALM

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.11.2

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

OpenGL extensions:
```

Pour le FPS XavierMiller a bien vu  :Smile:  60 (le refresh rate) avec le driver Radeon et bien plus avec le driver fglrx.

Par contre je ne sais pas comment configurer le décodage vidéo hardware (avec xvmc ou vaapi ?) et quel driver est le mieux approprié pour cet utilisation ?

----------

## syphering

Salut,

J'ai le même configuration que toi, tu trouveras ici  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-908378.html comment lire les vidéos HD via ton GPU.

----------

## Tony Clifton

Salut,

apparement si tu veux activer le décodage hardware avec le driver fglrx, il faut utiliser vaapi (dans ton USE flag) et compiler une version compatible (avec vaapi) de mplayer (disponible sur certains overlay). Mais bon même avec ça, ça ne suffit pas à décoder une bonne grosse vidéo HD.

Quant au driver libre radeon, je n'en sais pas plus.

Et pour le flash, là encore je crois qu'il faut oublier :'-(

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> Et pour le flash, là encore je crois qu'il faut oublier :'-(

 

Anéfé, le flash, il faut l'oublier... Crève charogne!!

Ok, ok --> [ ]

----------

